# Anyone have a 2.5 gallon?



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a glass 2.5 gallon tank? (Specifically, the black-rimmed kind that Petco and Petsmart sell.) I'm thinking of starting a planted one for Mr. Gold. I'm a bit torn between the 5 gallon and the 2.5 gallon. I know most people would suggest getting the bigger tank - but I really want this tank to be simplistic and easy to care for, and smaller than my 3 gal tank. 

So, does anyone have a 2.5 gallon? Is it a good amount of space for a male betta? What plants do you have? Would love to see photos.


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Some of my fish are in 2.5 gallons. Although a bigger tank would be more ideal, 2.5s seem to work for them. Just make sure that you're keeping the water clean enough.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

My Petsmarts have the 2.5 on clearance. Can't remember the price, but you should check there first if you decide to get one.

A smaller tank can actually be more maintenance than a larger one as the water needs changing more often. However, the nano aquarium setup is highly appealing so its totally understandable where you come from. Googling "2.5 gallon aquarium" comes up with some neat examples!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

To be honest the 2.5 gallon will be more work than the 5 gallon IMO. You will need more maintenance in a smaller tank. The water will remain more stable with more volume. Not saying you can’t have a nice smaller tank you can. 

I personally found that water quality is easier to maintain with more water volume. But then I didn’t have a natural planted tank. But I doubt that will stop the temperature fluctuating and such. Good luck with what you decide.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I should have mentioned that I will be trying to loop the tank to my 3 gallon - so, the water volume will be about 5 gallons anyway.  Doing water changes and such doesn't bother me. I mostly just don't want to have a larger tank, with plants to maintain and algae to scrape, etc. right now.

Another option would be to get a second 3 gallon Picotope...but that probably won't be possible for at least a month or two. Hmm...


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the Aqueon 2.5 gallon desktop aquarium kit in blue and I love it, my VT Jasper loves it too. I have a smaller plastic plant in it at the moment and a buddha decoration. I'm working on finding better plants for him.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I've got two of the black-rimmed glass tanks you are talking about. They are great, my males love them. I have an EEHMPK in one and a VT in the other and both boys have plenty of space to stretch their fins. Plus, where I am, they are only about $14.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I love my 2.6 gallons I am able to fit driftwood one large rooted plant and two other plants in them. 

here's a photo of them:


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I love your tanks, Tree! I especially like the one on the right. Very beautiful. 

Thanks for the help, everyone!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thank you. =) I hope to see your tank up and running soon.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a 2.5G betta bowl


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 20, 2011)

i used to have a 2.5 for a male. he turned out to be a king [had him as a <2in lip to tail tip] and i pulled off a 2.5 just fine for me.. till he kept growing he ended up in a 10g =\ the 2.5 was more work but i myself like the extra work it gives me something to do XD i had a few live plants in it i cant remember what, and a nice bulb and grew fine till i tore it down and gave it away [sadface]

personally i say if you want to do the work, go for it. id say go little bigger if its a male dont wana smudge him up in a small tank. if you can get a 3gal in 2 months i say sait may as way  not like a tank just sprung a leak on you  you could pull of a ying and yang/mirror effect if you have 2 3's  or 2 very diferent types of setup ie a Buddha theme in one and a urban living [dwarf hair lawn, driftwood with xmas, or java moss leaves and a little stone pathway to a home, iv seen this accomplished in a 2.6 onces(only once lol)] in another


----------

